# Black gtr stolen



## Midlife22 (Jun 23, 2013)

Black gtr stolen in Aberdeen last night along with an audi
Little twa.. Broke in to the peoples house and took the keys.
This has been getting worse in Aberdeen for a while with the police helpless !
The gang have been advertising the conquests openly on loser book sorry facebook

Think I know the car, hope they get it back with no damage but really would you want it back after the scum had done god knows what in it


----------



## propajoker2 (Oct 8, 2013)

sorry to hear that,hope you get them back asap.


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Sorry to hear that too. I think I know the car aswell


----------



## chicotime (Sep 5, 2013)

did it have tracker fitted


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

If it had a tracker they would have had it back by now,,,
Think the tracker is well worth it's annual fee,
Have forgot my tracker twice about a year ago when I bought it new,
Never got to the end of the road before they rang to confirm I was driving it,
Confirmed a a pass word,
Ps. Hope they get it back, but these sort of cars are stolen and usually stripped for parts,


----------



## shindy (Apr 27, 2010)

but!!!!!do you really want your abused car back after its been stolen.


----------



## TomS (Mar 21, 2012)

If your car is stolen and recovered does it permanently show on the cars history, even if no damage occurred? Would it effect your insurance?


----------



## goldgtr35 (Aug 15, 2012)

Don't want to sound like a Cobra sales man because I'm not,
But if the car had one, you would know how far the car had traveled and at what speeds, 
If the cars recovered it won't go on the register as long as it's not been written off,


----------



## Buzby (May 15, 2013)

Midlife22 said:


> Black gtr stolen in Aberdeen last night along with an audi
> 
> The gang have been advertising the conquests openly on loser book sorry facebook
> 
> Think I know the car, hope they get it back with no damage but really would you want it back after the scum had done god knows what in it


Is it me? this thread don't seem right?


----------



## H.7 (Dec 25, 2011)

Scroats have been at it for months ...

Stolen in Aberdeen: BMW 335i - H9WSR - PistonHeads


----------



## Ja5on (Nov 18, 2009)

Buzby said:


> Is it me? this thread don't seem right?


In what way?


----------



## chicotime (Sep 5, 2013)

went onto the times motoring website drive I think its called
show a video of a brand new rs4 being stolen off the guys drive,filmed by his own cameras.
the car had every security device fitted including tracker
whole job took 90secs 
its never been seen again


----------



## Mookistar (Feb 5, 2004)

Easiest way is to slow them down. If they're stealing keys them security posts and stop locks will make a car less desirable. Even if you give them the keys they'll be unfamiliar with the locks etc and all the while the police are on the way


----------



## Blairc (Nov 18, 2002)

Had a minor heart atack reading this as I have a black GTR in Aberdeen. Hope they get it recovered and find the little f¤#&ers who did this. Not sure if this article is related:

BBC News - Eight held after Aberdeen and Aberdeenshire stolen cars operation


----------



## Midlife22 (Jun 23, 2013)

This is related. There is no word of the gtr being recovered but the audi tt has been


----------



## ROG350Z (Jun 15, 2008)

Blairc said:


> Had a minor heart atack reading this as I have a black GTR in Aberdeen. Hope they get it recovered and find the little f¤#&ers who did this. Not sure if this article is related:
> 
> BBC News - Eight held after Aberdeen and Aberdeenshire stolen cars operation


Great news - they will be out and 'helped' because there wasn't 'enough for them to do' as kids or something in six months no doubt.

At least if convicted people will know where their cars are if nicked again. Send Mr Hanton round for a quiet chat haha.


----------



## saucyboy (Nov 1, 2009)

chicotime said:


> went onto the times motoring website drive I think its called
> show a video of a brand new rs4 being stolen off the guys drive,filmed by his own cameras.
> the car had every security device fitted including tracker
> whole job took 90secs
> its never been seen again


Unfortunately mate it's all to easy at the mo if you have the right equipment :chairshot massive spate of fast fords, BMW and Audi being taken in the south at the mo. Scumbags!!!


----------

